

Responsive images without JavaScript - magikMaker
http://bjorn.wikkeling.com/115/pure-css-responsive-images-yes-javascript.html

======
saltado
If you're using Twitter Boostrap 3, there's a new CSS class to make images
responsive called 'img-responsive'

------
zachsnow
One IE annoyance that might apply here (if you even care about IE, and have
lots of images on one page) is that only 31 style sheets can be applied at
once.

[http://blogs.telerik.com/aspnetmvcteam/posts/10-05-03/intern...](http://blogs.telerik.com/aspnetmvcteam/posts/10-05-03/internet-
explorer-css-limits.aspx) (includes test page)

~~~
magikMaker
I thought that, that maximum of 31 stylesheets is only for external
stylesheets, the styles in this code are written inline, that should work just
fine I think, but I can do some tests to make sure.

------
brimanning
Not that big of a deal, but it means when you right-click to open the image in
a new tab or save, it gives you the lo-res image (the src of the opacity 0 img
tag since background images don't have this browser ability). Not sure it
matters too much.

~~~
magikMaker
Good point, didn't think of that. I am also not sure how important that is.

